# Hut Crystal Coat



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anone ever use it on pens? Is it better than Mylands?


----------



## Jim Meyer (Jan 21, 2013)

Tyler Never used Huts Used mylands and I think it is so so Look up finishing with BLO and ca glue It finishes nice and shiny and is durable Jim


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

I use straight ca, no blo at all.


----------



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

keith long said:


> I use straight ca, no blo at all.


Do you use micro mesh after?


----------



## tim holt (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll Micro Mesh up to 12,000 after 10-15 coats of medium CA. The key for me is to make sure the micro mesh pads are well saturated with water and I use a small spray bottle with water to keep pen blank soaked while meshing. 
Very happy with the results. Get an excellent high-gloss shine with a very durable finish.
Tim


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I had mediocre at best results with Hut Crystal Coat -- but there are so many possible factors in that equation, I wouldn't blame it on the product, I was just getting started.

For CA finishes, I find that there are still visible scratches after sanding with the finest micromesh (gray) sponge pad. Very fine, and not visible till you look really close -- or until you take a close-up photograph with flash, when they suddenly pop out at you!

Hut's "Ultragloss" plastic polish does a good job of removing them.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Resurrecting an old thread:

I just finished turning 3 pens from scraps. When I bought my turning supplies for the first time, my friends recommended Hut Crystal Coat for an easy finish. 

I was expecting a very shiny, glossy, polished-looking finish. What I am getting is a soft, natural look with virtually no gloss at all.

I sand through 600 grit before applying the finish. I use old t-shirt rags to apply the Hut Crystal Coat. I shake the bottle well, then apply a few drops to the rag until I can see the liquid. Next, I rub the liquid onto the sanded blanks as I turn the lathe by hand. Finally, I turn on the lathe and pinch the fabric around the blanks with my fingers and move it back and forth until it gets almost too hot to hold. I repeat the process one more time, applying the Crystal Coat and rubbing it again until it is too hot to hold. 

I know that I can get a "hard glass" finish from CA glue, but I expected a similar glossy, glassy shine from Hut Crystal Coat. I expected something that might not be as durable as a CA finish, but with a similar shine, and much easier to apply. 

Should I expect a glossier finish from Hut Crystal Coat, or is this "natural" look normal? Am I doing something wrong? Should I apply more coats?

Feel free to suggest other products that you like, but understand that I bought this bottle of Hut Crystal Coat, and want to make the most of it.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Bump. 

Anyone using Hut Crystal Coat?


----------

